# Desktop, laptop, ipad



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Let me ask our Apple user brothers and sisters - what sorts of tasks would you use a desktop apple, and what sorts of tasks would you chose to use an apple laptop for and when would you use an ipad?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I use my Mac laptop for everything... it's my main computer. I do have an iPad, it's used for misc. tasks like the NYT crosswords, blog browsing, and times when I want more portability. My eight year old Mac mini is back in a corner of the computer/storage room acting as a server and X-10 controller.

Mike


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

My Mac Mini is my main computer. I use my laptop while I watch television. The iPad is mInly for playing games and watching videos.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a Macbook Pro, iPhone and iPad and Kindle. (yikes). My 2008 Macbook Pro is pretty much just a server now for my iDevices. There is not much I need to use it for unless it is a lot of multitasking/copying from one thing to another sort of thing. 
The iPad does most computer work for me, except when out of the house then I use the iphone. I use dropbox and evernote to sync most of my stuff. Most reading is done on the Kindle


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

ehow tells me that the desktop is the main center for processing power since it is a desktop and has more space in it computer makers can get mroe processing power in it, although there has been a lot of miniturization in the last few years 21st century technology simply has not pushed down a lot of processing power yet and I emphasize yet. The laptop is used for instances when you simply can not be tethered to a desktop, such as when my wife is sitting in a room with my son playing on the floor and she is on the laptop typing out emails. I have been told that the ipad is more for fun then business applications. Seems that most of the members use their hardware somewhere similar.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I think that is a little simplistic. You can easily buy laptops these days with desktop CPU power. On average though, you pay more for the same processing power in a laptop than in a desktop. If you don't need a supercomputer under your desk you can probably do just fine with a laptop. My Macbook Pro runs very close to a similar model iMac, the big difference these days is screen size so many will hook their laptop up to external monitor while at their desk.

I think the laptop is a better choice because it can be as fast, is portable if needed and I can always add a monitor. 
If there is a fire I can grab it a lot easier to boot!

Downside...they are harder to upgrade.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I have PCs for my desktop and laptop....but anyway.


My home desktop and office desktop are my primary work machines.

My work-provided laptop I use if I want to work on the couch in front of the TV, and for a lot of my at home websurfing as I post a lot on forums and want a real keyboard.  Also for working when traveling of course.

iPad 2--some lite work stuff like reading and marking up PDFs and accessing my google calendar, occasionally to check e-mail, surf the net (other than forums) read newspaper apps and magazines, pay some games etc.


I'll always need a desktop or laptop for work since I'm a professor/researcher and need access to statistical analysis software, database software etc., as well as full word processor suites so I can easily make tables, figures, equations etc.  A tablet just isn't suited to that kind of work.  And I'm wed to PCs as a lot of the software I use is PC only and I see no point in buying a more expensive Mac just to install windows and use boot camp etc.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

There are cetainly "portable PCs" that have 19+ inck screens and as much power as a PC but can fold up for transport. They are severely wanting for battery life but due to their size and heat production they are not really meant for "lap top" use.

I think PCs these days are mostly obsolete for home use unless there is a hardcore PC gamer in the house or there is a need for extensive connections for printers, scanners, etc. Perhaps obsolete is too strong a word, but their duties can be easily handled by a laptop. Folks may be uncomfortable with wi-fi and wireless printing and unable/unwilling to set up a laptop dock or want to save $$$ by going with the desktop PC but there is really no need to differentiate the two anymore other than the location where you use them.

A netbook, on the other hand, has assumed the role previously occupied by the laptop, i.e. it is a simpler, weaker cousin that can handle some of the duties in a pinch for when you are on the go but lacks the connections and horsepower for major program operation.

Tablets are still toys, IMHO. True tablet PCs running some sort of adult OS are pretty scarce, all these iOS and android ones are severely limited when compared to a PC in terms of input, usability, and breath of programs.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I came to this forum wondering just how easy it would be to replace a laptop with an iPad for general web browsing and playing around.

I currently have a MacBook Pro that I do everything on. I also have an old desktop PC that I do most of my writing on, simply because the keyboard is much more comfortable to write with than a laptop keyboard. I use a Microsoft Ergonomic keyboard and can go for hours with it, without any major discomfort. I've been debating an iMac to replace the old PC, as I don't think I'd ever get use to having a laptop as my primary writing device, and I'd like to switch some of my workload off this laptop and onto something a little more robust.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not all Apple....but I use my iPad for almost all my web browsing, email, texting, minor photo work, online banking, etc. I also do almost all of my moderating here on KB, including sometimes long PMs and posts on my iPad, though I use a bluetooth keyboard.

If I were writing something more intensive, such as a book, I'd want the big screen of my desktop. Right now I only have the desktop, a netbook and the iPad, and briefly I only had the iPad. And was fine. I had a laptop with a fairly big screen, but it was stolen and I haven't yet replaced it. Still thinking on that one--going to see how the netbook works with my projector for doing quilt lectures.

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have the huge screen iMac desktop, 4 TB server, Macbook Air, iPad, iPhone, and several iPods. I use all of them for different things. The desktop is my workhorse for layout and design work - big jobs using QuarkXPress or InDesign and Photoshop or Illustrator. I need to work with lots of magnification sometimes and a huge pasteboard. 

My laptop is in the kitchen where I use it all day long. I do not run the design programs on the laptop. My iPad is by my bed. It's been sort of dormant the last month or so - not sure why. I use it mainly for news, games, reading mail when I'm in the TV room. 

iPods are used for audible books and music when I have to walk 3 or 4 miles by myself at Oh-dark-hundred. (Usually I walk with someone, but there are times I'm alone.)  iPhone is used for whatever needs doing when I'm not in my own WiFi environment. 

I wouldn't want to give up any of these things! They simplify life!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

This is a good discussion as my desktop died & I have to replace it. I have a laptop, but I can not print wirelessly from it. I have an iPad, but haven't checked out printing from it yet. Imainly love using my iPad as I use the laptop on my lap & it's so heavy now that I got used to the lighter tablet's weight.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I use my iMac for gaming, organizing and importing recipes into macgourmet and most other normal computer functions. I personally don't like laptops. I have an old HP one that I never use anymore. 

I use my iPad for reading recipes while cooking, reading books when I want a larger format than my iPhone provides ( so basically just ecookbooks), surfing the web from the couch or while in bed, watching movies in bed, getting directions while driving or using any other iPad app and anytime I'm out of town it serves as my main device.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I sold my Macbook Pro when I purchased my first iPad.  I bought an 11" Macbook Air when they came out but hated having more than one iTunes library and the way they handled my mobileme.  I now have a Mac Mini as my desktop and an iPad.  For me, until Apple fixes their iTunes software I will try not to have two devices.

I had an old white intel iMac that was several years old.  It started giving me issues so I needed to upgrade.  I thought very seriously about getting a Macbook Air and not having a desktop.  But in the end the Air has just too many limitations.  And I just don't care for the new unibody Macbook Pros.  So I went with a mini.

I sorta regret the mini.  I originally planned to have it on my TV.  There were too many issues with visuals on the TV so I purchased a monitor.  Well, now I need speakers and a camera and by the time I add all this stuff I have a mess with all the cords.  I should have just purchased a new iMac.  I dislike the black glass/aluminium look but it is better than cords all over the place.

Oh and to answer the original question....I use my desktop to play games on Yahoo, look at websites that have flash (like my 401K), compose long emails, upload pics, and manage my iTunes.  My iPad does everything else.  I carry it with me everywhere, everyday.  It is sooo much better than lugging around a full sized laptop.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

This discussion has come at a good time as I am seriously contemplating getting a MacBook Pro.  I have a Kindle and purchased an iPad 2 with the thought that it might replace my laptop (which is old).  I recently took only my iPad with me on a business trip and although it is good for web surfing, checking emails, etc, the iPad (IMHO) simply cannot replace a laptop.  

I have been a PC girl for a long time and have just recently moving toward the Apple line of products.  Love the design, function and just overall feel of Apple devices.  The hard part will be convincing hubby I need one.  He'll come around eventually.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a MacBook that is sick and dying, and has been for a while now (but still alive!). A few months ago, I decided that instead of buying a new laptop, I was going to get an iPad2 and an iMac instead. I have a work laptop that I have to take with me on business trips, and for personal trips I prefer to carry my iPad rather than a laptop. I also will love streaming Prime eligible videos on the iMac screen (so much nicer than on a laptop), and the fact that the iMac will be more updatable for longer than a laptop.

I've already had my iPad for a few months now, and plan on buying my iMac in November - I'm very excited about that


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I just bought a new Mac mini to replace my really ancient PC. I ordered the Thunderbolt 27" display to go with it. I went back and forth trying to figure out what to replace the PC with. I have an iPad that I take everywhere and use a lot. I have a work laptop that I hardly ever have to use anymore, the iPad is able to handle almost everything I need. I thought about the Mac Air and Pro, but really don't need a laptop to just sit on my home office desk. Thought about the iMac but in the end decided the mini would be cheaper to replace when the time comes. It has already shipped! Plan on taking it and my PC's CPU to the Apple store and have them move things over.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

I use my iPad when I know I'll be doing a lot of traveling out and about. It's quite a bit lighter and smaller than my laptop, which I use as my main computer. I simply sync my documents to my iPad and can easily bring my work with me wherever I go.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a Macbook that I do my school work on.  I'll also manage some files.  Other than that I use my iPad for everything else.  I've got all my magazine subscriptions on it, I read a lot of RSS feeds also.  I use many news apps to read the news.  I watch videos.  I play games.  I just do....everything.  LOL...


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

We are at the point of upgrading soon on most of our hardware, so this thread is great!  I currently have a really old desk top and an even older lap top (neither are apples), both very much outdated and can not run  a good majority of the new software that I need.  We've been discussing what to do, and are torn between a new laptop or a new pc.  We can't do both at this time... Of course we also want an ipad, but that is a whole nother thing!  I will be getting an ipad as soon as my business can support the purchase, so I'm just hanging in for that.  Iphone 4s first!   

Anyway, so my question for you all, is this...  Out of the apple products, What would you recommend?  I need to run a good majority of photo software.  I want to run at least photoshop and lightroom 3.4.  And whatever else I can get my hands on after upgrading.  Right now, I'm unable to upgrade software because the computer can't run it. (I'm still on photoshop elements 6! Though by some sort of pc magic, I am able to run lightroom 3.4.  But shhhhhh don't tell the computer it is not suppose to run it.  because I've got it running really well right now!)  I want something fast and efficient.  I hadn't really looked at apple, recently, but only because I don't have any apple stores close by in which I can run my hands on the pretty things.  

I'm looking to upgrade around christmas time.  Maybe in January, after (HOPEFULLY) christmas sales go well.  So I've got a bit of time to figure this out.  I just have no idea what exactly it is I need, and am kinda worried that we will make the same purchase mistakes we made last time.  I don't want to buy something that I outgrow pretty quickly.  I think I outgrew this pc before hubby hit the purchase button.  LOL


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like the iMac would be a good choice in the Apple Dept. If you are sharing it a laptop will be less handy


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Sounds like the iMac would be a good choice in the Apple Dept. If you are sharing it a laptop will be less handy


I'm not sure my hubbie would say I "share" HAHA. but yes, it would be the computer center for the family though I'm pretty strict because it would also be my business computer. So, that means hands off unless you clear it with mom first! Drives everyone here nuts. We do have the laptop and the family does most of the web surfing on that now, and the kids play some games and stuff. I can't do any of my stuff.. no wait, we were able to get photoshop elements on there the other day. But that was so I could scrapbook while out of town, and then I hated trying to scrap on it! HAHA. And this computer would become the kids computer.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

ValeriGail said:


> Anyway, so my question for you all, is this... Out of the apple products, What would you recommend? I need to run a good majority of photo software. I want to run at least photoshop and lightroom 3.4. And whatever else I can get my hands on after upgrading. Right now, I'm unable to upgrade software because the computer can't run it. (I'm still on photoshop elements 6! Though by some sort of pc magic, I am able to run lightroom 3.4. But shhhhhh don't tell the computer it is not suppose to run it. because I've got it running really well right now!) I want something fast and efficient. I hadn't really looked at apple, recently, but only because I don't have any apple stores close by in which I can run my hands on the pretty things.


I'm not an Apple expert (I merely own an iPad and iPod), but I have worked with Macs before. I hear that working with a Mac is fantastic if you're mainly using it for media work like Photoshop. So you might want to look into their desktops. I do know, however, that they're quite expensive, but they look amazing.


----------

